# Existe-t-il un équivalent de Google Suite avec iCloud?



## ZANTAR2054 (16 Juillet 2018)

Bjr à tous, dans notre boite on utilise actuellement Google Suite. J'aimerais switcher chez Apple. C'est possible?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir 

Votre matériel ?


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (16 Juillet 2018)

Bsr Jura39, j’ai un iMac et un iPhone. Les membres de notre boite ont un macbook, et d’autres sont sur Windows.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir 

Pourquoi utiliser Google ?


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (16 Juillet 2018)

G Suite permet de centraliser les informations de la boite. Drive commun, calendrier, boites mail... Et de gérer les droits d’accès (écriture ou lecture seule).


----------

